# Another Texas Mile July 31-Aug 1



## Texasmile (Apr 28, 2004)

You are invited to:
Compete for the best of the best in your class.
Set a record in Texas.
Back-up what you have been saying on the street with a documented official speed.
Test your equipment and prove something to yourself.
Or just come out for a good time!

WHEN: July 31 – August 1, 2004 – 2nd event of the season.
This will be a points series. So you can compete to be a series champion as well as a record holder. 
Registration and Tech will open on Friday July 30 at the airpark.
Competition will begin on Saturday July 31 and run through Sunday August 1.

WHERE: Goliad Industrial Air Park, TEXAS 
As stated in the March issue of HOT ROD Magazine
"....the runway of the Goliad Industrial Air Park is sufficiently remote to compete with the desolation of the famed dry lakes and the partially concrete, 8,000-foot-long, 200-foot-wide surface is superior to that of the somewhat crumbled asphalt of Maxton. The Texas Mile should become a top venue in land speed racing." Furthermore, we the creators of The Texas Mile, foresee it to be a premier competition for street sports cars and motorcycles. It is like running on a straight 1 1/2 mile section of open highway without the fear of tickets and jail time.

WHAT: High Speed Record Setting on a Mile Straight with a little over half-mile shut-down area!

WHO CAN COMPETE or TEST: 
* Street Car/ Motorcycle Division 
* Land Speed Racing Division 
* JUST need a place to test or want to see how fast you can go? We have track time for you as well. We have had many inquirers from LSR competitors, drag racers and other racers that want to utilize the weekend for testing purposes. WELCOME! 
* Attention Drag Racers: Great opportunity for you to test. Check out the additional timing resources we are providing.

TIMING and 200 MPH Club:
* Official Speed for all classes will be calculated by a speed trap located at the last 132 feet of the mile. Reliable Timing (www.reliabletiming.com) is providing precise Tag Heuer timing lights hooked to a speed meter and a crowd display.
* 200 + MPH CLUB Join the Inaugural Club Members in 2004. We want to see some cars and LSR participants make it into the TEXAS MILE 200+ MPH Club.

CLASSES: 
* Street Division: Classes will be divided into motorcycle and car.
For Motorcycles: Classes will be determined by cc's and speed brackets ranging from 100 mph to 170 mph and then unlimited.
For Cars: Classes will be European, Import, Domestic, and Rod and also have speed brackets ranging from 100 mph to 170 mph and then unlimited.
* For the Land Speed Racers; Expect classes similar to that found at other LSR events based on classes, engine configuration and fuel type.
We are working with some of the LSR record holders and long time competitors to ensure a class and tech structure that will be pleasing to the majority of LSR competitors. Keith Turk is helping out with car division and we are speaking with a well know motorcycle record holder who we will announce his assistance as soon as I get his approval to do so. 

HOW DO I ENTER:
* Simple
* Entry forms are being created now and will be posted at www.TexasMile.com
* You may also call us at 281-802-9863 or 817-243-2286 to request a mailed or faxed form.
* Or e-mail us at [email protected] and we can e-mail you the entry.
* Entry fee: $135 (Late Fee:$30 if entry received after June 24, 2004.

WHERE CAN I STAY and other information:
We will be sending out another e-mail that contains lodging, food, area attractions/activities, schedule of festivities and more detailed information about the event and supporters. We will also be posting information to our new web site at www.TexasMile.com. Check the website for more detailed information. 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST and SUPPORT of THE TEXAS MILE.
We are hoping to grow this into a great legacy for Texas and the motor sports community.

Sincere appreciation,
Shannon Matus 281-802-9863 [email protected] 
THE TEXAS MILE a J&S Matus International Enterprises, Inc division


----------

